# Its new truck time feedback wanted



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is the deal,got rid of the 06 sprinter as it served its purpose but the repairs have become ridiculous.I'm looking for a box type rig this time,just cancelled a deal on a Isuzu with 14' Hackney box 75,000 Now that's crazy !!
Looked at e450 cutaway with 14' Spartan box with curbside door very useable for service and access.My only concern is a V10? Does anyone know what the true MPG would be and not what the salesman tells me 15MPG He's trying to sell me a truck.
I looked at a Chevy 4500 with a Duramax diesel,how are those motors and what kind of MPG ? I'm willing to go the extra money for the diesel even though I'm a ford guy,its a work truck so I need to be smart.

Drop me a note with your thoughts,
Thanks,

Dave


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

With no ford work truck experience other than an e250 I couldn't tell you about any others but I would want to be in another ford. I HATE this thing. The duramax diesels are made by Isuzu. I seem to recall a mechanic saying something about the injectors fouling.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've had ford cutaways and I never had any issues.. I left the job when it had 130k on it. I was a 2010 with a nice reading box on it.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

plumbkrazyca said:


> Here is the deal,got rid of the 06 sprinter as it served its purpose but the repairs have become ridiculous.I'm looking for a box type rig this time,just cancelled a deal on a Isuzu with 14' Hackney box 75,000 Now that's crazy !!
> Looked at e450 cutaway with 14' Spartan box with curbside door very useable for service and access.My only concern is a V10? Does anyone know what the true MPG would be and not what the salesman tells me 15MPG He's trying to sell me a truck.
> I looked at a Chevy 4500 with a Duramax diesel,how are those motors and what kind of MPG ? I'm willing to go the extra money for the diesel even though I'm a ford guy,its a work truck so I need to be smart.
> 
> ...


Anything is possible but I can't see you getting 15 mpg with that V10. For company trucks that I didn't buy just work out of and co workers work out of, Diesel is the way to go for mileage and longevity.

4500 is really a heavy truck, do you really need that kind of weight?


----------



## jrs (Jul 26, 2011)

My 2008 E450 v10 4.56 rear gears 12ft knapheide tall bed 8MPG:whistling2: loaded


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Wouldn't want that fuel bill. :no:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

just wondering. i know a few years ago GM came out with a hybrid silverado 1500. why havent they made any of the larger trucks into hyrbids. really why take a vehicle that gets 30 mpg and make it get 40. take the ones that get 10 and make them get 20. theres a lot more large vehicles than small ones.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Our f-450 V10 gets 5-7 and 7 is if you dive like grandma. Other people talk about higher MPG with v-10's but that is in f-250 and f-350's with lower gear ratio. Ours has 4.88's good heavy hauler but can't drive it out of the state even if you needed too.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I had an extended E350 V10 cargo van that got about 7-8 mpg. I was told the same thing regarding mileage when I bought it and NEVER saw any better than 8 mpg. My Powerstroke box van gets 11.5 all day long and has paid for itself in the fuel savings alone.






Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

JRS is right with the Knap box. The Spartan is lighter with the e350 single rear wheel we got 13mpg city.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f34/big-block-v8-diesel-22520/

similar thread regarding fuel economy etc.

Basically diesel is the way to go.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a work supplied 2011 RHD Chev Colorado diesel dual cab with canopy, roof racks and towbar. I inherited it from the previous guy who was a surfie. It handles like a station wagon and sluggish off the mark. It is practical for work and taking my bikes and fishing kayak out in the weekends! My Colleague has the 2012 Ford Ranger stick shift. We swapped cars one weekend as he has no tow bar and rack! The Ford was more truck like, better torgue better handling but so popular here they're more expensive. Both are built in Thailand I'm waiting for my replacement 2013 Colorado which is due in a fortnight, I will get the same xtras as the old one and add a nudge bar in front to fit a removable pipe rack plus runner boards! The GM service centre is a block from work so that's convenient for me too. If you're going thru are dealer, ask for any freebee options to sweeten the deal? Sometime rims or other fittings from more upmarket ltd edition models get shelved out the back because it doesn't suit the buyers tastes


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I saw this van at the phac show in long beach last month and was really impressed with the layout and those huge side bins are super nice, show price was 50k plus though, I luv my duramax cutaway though

http://www.ctec-truckbody.com/IsuzuVans.htm


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll post pics of my E350 I'm building for my business. Everyone will crack up when they see how I pull this off... it'll be nice.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'll post pics of my E350 I'm building for my business. Everyone will crack up when they see how I pull this off... it'll be nice.


How is the E350 coming along???


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Hillside said:


> I saw this van at the phac show in long beach last month and was really impressed with the layout and those huge side bins are super nice, show price was 50k plus though, I luv my duramax cutaway though
> 
> http://www.ctec-truckbody.com/IsuzuVans.htm


Nice set up


----------



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey there guys,well I bit the bullet and bought an Isuzu with a 14' Hackney super plumber body.
The rig is not cheap but should have gotten one of these years ago.i got my vinyl lettering done and literally have had people chase me down for their plumbing needs.
My customers are blown away with the organized shelving and storage in the box,I truly believe that your vehicle is a direct representation of your attention to detail for the work you will perform.
Around here the guy in a pickup truck,can of glue and a hacksaw is about the caliber of work you will find in the finished product.
Anyway I sure wish I could find a part-time plumber to keep up with the workload,but just don't have it in me to deal with employees and sizing up my business again to that extent !
We are all very blessed to have a profession that may change but never go away,and the opportunity to make a very good living and enjoy the freedom of being self employed.
Babbling Dave signing off !!!!!!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Where's the pics. Show off that monster


----------



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

I was going to put a pic up and for the life of me can't remember how to post it on the forum ?


----------

